# Question for men...armpit hair



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

do you have armpit hair, or do you shave it?

My hubby is not hairy, but has alot of fairly long armpit hair that I don't enjoy. I like to cuddle up beside him and lay my head on his chest/arm (he lays on his back and I am on my side facing him) 

Well, in this position I can lay my arm and leg across him to cuddle but with my head on his shoulder, I feel armpit hair tickle the side of my neck... it isn't sexy.


I asked him if he would ever shave his pits he said "NO thats for women only"

Thoughts?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I do enough shaving my face and my pubis, no thanks


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Funny, my youngest daughter always tells me I should.

I don't currently shave them but wouldn't be opposed if my wife asked. I do shave the boys...


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Funny, my youngest daughter always tells me I should.
> 
> I don't currently shave them but wouldn't be opposed if my wife asked. I do shave the boys...


Yea.. he shaves the "boys" because he doesn't want me to be "shy"... I guess I don't understand why it is different for pits. Couldn't it also be considered "just for girls" to shave the pubes?

Yet he does this (of course it does benefit him to do so)


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

As a Former Body builder I shaved everywhere however i have never been very hairy -lol


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

reset button said:


> do you have armpit hair, or do you shave it?
> 
> My hubby is not hairy, but has alot of fairly long armpit hair that I don't enjoy. I like to cuddle up beside him and lay my head on his chest/arm (he lays on his back and I am on my side facing him)
> 
> ...


If my wife asked me to, I would.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

reset button said:


> Yea.. he shaves the "boys" because he doesn't want me to be "shy"... I guess I don't understand why it is different for pits. Couldn't it also be considered "just for girls" to shave the pubes?
> 
> Yet he does this (of course it does benefit him to do so)


Yeah, I don't get that either. The only thing I could think (and one reason I probably don't) is that there is a lot more friction in the armpit area so you would probably have to keep up on it a lot more than the "boys".. :scratchhead:


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

reset button said:


> Yea.. he shaves the "boys" because he doesn't want me to be "shy"... I guess I don't understand why it is different for pits. Couldn't it also be considered "just for girls" to shave the pubes?
> 
> Yet he does this (of course it does benefit him to do so)


What about trimming enough to remove that tickling? I never really thought about the issue before, but that might be a solution.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If my husband shaved his armpit hair, I would wonder why.

I like armpit hair on men.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

that_girl said:


> If my husband shaved his armpit hair, I would wonder why.
> 
> I like armpit hair on men.


My father looks like he has a wolverine smuggled away under each arm pit... still sexy? 

I agree with the trimming suggestion from above. I like to see underarm hair on a guy too. But copious amounts that match the hair on your head could possibly be a bit much. I asked my ex to do it just a little... told him otherwise I would harvest it in his sleep and knit him a sweater out of it.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

alone_not_lonely said:


> My father looks like he has a wolverine smuggled away under each arm pit... still sexy?
> 
> I agree with the trimming suggestion from above. I like to see underarm hair on a guy too. But copious amounts that match the hair on your head could possibly be a bit much. I asked my ex to do it just a little... told him otherwise I would harvest it in his sleep and knit him a sweater out of it.


He usually doesn't like sweaters. lol

It isn't bushy, it is straight and longer (like 4" as a guess) maybe trimming a bit would work. Its not like its a big deal, I have real long hair so I swoop it around my neck to be in between me and the "pit hair".lol

His reaction just made me question if that is really what most guys thought. ie... "I would do it but I don't want other men to think I am a wussy" kind of thing, He is blue collar so needless to say if the others guys (at work etc..)found out he shaved his armpits he would take an ear beating so I wouldn't ask him to actually shave if he didn't want to for himself. 

I just never understood how using antipersperant work at all if it actually doesn't go on your skin, he uses a stick. Hair blocks the stick from touching too much skin.

Yes it would be alot to keep up with or it would get irritated, but us girls do it!

It is interesting to see so many perspectives though. keep em coming


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My hubs isn't that hairy.  Yay! The hair he has is perfect.

I think the trimming idea is a good one.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I kind of go with the "play to the audience" rule. And in this case, there's only one audience that matters to me. If Carol found arm pit hair attractive I'd keep it. If not, I'd shave it. If she didn't care, then I'd default to "do nothing" which is keep it.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not very hairy, but my wife actually sleeps with her head on my shoulder part of the night. My wife definately would not go along with shaving, but in a case like your husbands, it seems like trimming would be so easy.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

when I was youthful my armpit hair was fairly dark, thick not too long and I thought it made my upper body look more muscular. I never thought to shave it. As I aged it got thinner, lighter, whispier and longer. My armpit hair isn't really nice looking anymore. I'd shaved once before but coulnd't handle the stubble, now when it gets long and hangs out too far I put the clippers to it using #2 guard.

...But then a few months ago I bought a shaving brush for a better lather when shaving my face - it works well, so well I wanted to keep applying lather and shaving things so I did my pits and for some reason have kept it up since - it only takes like 20seconds to do both once I've worked up the lather for my face anyway. Kinda feminine I guess, except some of the manliest men I've known actually shave theirs too.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

i have a healthy amount of body hair. Once a month or two, it gets too much, so I use a hair trimmer and manscape my whole body.
I would never shave any of it, but trim the excess but leave enough to still look like a man. The results just make it all look neater and trim.

1/4" setting on the underarms and crotch is perfect.
3/8 or 1/2 is better for the chest.
And the 1/8" guard for the balls and around the shaft. The thought of taking a razor to my balls is bad. Not gonna do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My hubs isn't that hairy.  Yay! The hair he has is perfect.
> 
> I think the trimming idea is a good one.


Haha my ex wasn't either. Just long pit hair and every now and then he would wax the nipple hair away as he thought it made his nips look as though they had eyelashes. Until he said it, I didn't see it, but once he pointed it out... those things could have made bambi jealous lol.

I did always used to love his tiny bit of chest hair and treasure trail though... *sigh*


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

alone_not_lonely said:


> Haha my ex wasn't either. Just long pit hair and every now and then he would wax the nipple hair away as he thought it made his nips look as though they had eyelashes. Until he said it, I didn't see it, but once he pointed it out... those things could have made bambi jealous lol.
> 
> I did always used to love his tiny bit of chest hair and treasure trail though... *sigh*


:rofl: Hubs has like, 4 nipple hairs ....I think they're funny.

He has the happy trail to his crotch, armpit and leg hair. That's it.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

alone_not_lonely said:


> Haha my ex wasn't either. Just long pit hair and every now and then he would wax the nipple hair away as he thought it made his nips look as though they had eyelashes. Until he said it, I didn't see it, but once he pointed it out... those things could have made bambi jealous lol.
> 
> I did always used to love his tiny bit of chest hair and treasure trail though... *sigh*


Hahahahah:rofl::rofl::lol:

As said before...(he would kill me for telling) but, DOES NOT have a lot of upper body hair but grows long hair on armpits and around both nipples. like 4-6" long. He thought nipple hair looked gross so he started shaving the nipple hair but leaves the armpit hair

????? yea kinda dimented. lol I will love him however he chooses just think his reasoning is off. lol

I think trimming it a bit will work perfectly, I will suggest this


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

4-6 inches is IMPRESSIVE! :rofl:


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

that_girl said:


> :rofl: Hubs has like, 4 nipple hairs ....I think they're funny.
> 
> He has the happy trail to his crotch, armpit and leg hair. That's it.


Exactly...happy trail and leg hair. don't mind either of these because they are of "correct" hair length. lol

I like that he shaves nipple hair though, but that was his idea. it grows in an exact circle around each nipple with no other chest hair so it did kind of just look ridiculous.


----------



## notperfectanymore (Mar 1, 2012)

My hubby is getting more hair everywhere the older he gets, lol.....he doesn't "manscape" yet, not really my thing or his, I like my men manly and hairy, lol....we did talk about if I am able to braid anything, we might discuss a little manscaping...


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

notperfectanymore said:


> My hubby is getting more hair everywhere the older he gets, lol.....he doesn't "manscape" yet, not really my thing or his, I like my men manly and hairy, lol....*we did talk about if I am able to braid anything, we might discuss a little manscaping*...


I used to joke with him that when we cuddle I could just use the long nipple hair to floss my teeth. lol :rofl: 

I kno....EW...gross. Relax. I was joking

Its Friday:smthumbup:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm a fairly hairy guy (not gorilla-like or anything), so really I'd have to start shaving all over or frankly not bother. My wife and I have actually talked about this (I brought it up), and she likes me as is.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I liked my ex who was a hairy Italian.

I like my husband who is a fairly hairless Salvadoran.

I just like men who are themselves. Hubs lets me tweeze his eyebrows when I ask (I love to pick and this is a good release  ) and lately he's been asking me to give him manicures because he likes how i buff them out. HAHA But...I just like guys how they are.

I would love NOT to shave myself. omg...the time I could save :rofl:

But I shave daily.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I liked my ex who was a hairy Italian.
> 
> I like my husband who is a fairly hairless Salvadoran.
> 
> ...


I used to shave daily or every second day before bub... Now it's winter and I don't have to cater to anybody else besides myself for looking great and feeling silky... it kinda gets put on the backburner a little. I wear pants all the time anyway, but I looked at my legs tonight and decided enough was enough. As they could easily have been mistaken for ferrets or possibly another small, hairy animal, I assumed children would be lining up to pat my legs soon.

On the plus side, apart from being all smooth feeling now, I think I lost a kilo in hair. 

All good guys. Just kidding. It was bad, but not quite as exaggerated ah that.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

Why does it have to be all (shave) or nothing? I trim mine, but mostly for hygienic reasons. I'm pretty hairy, and it's hard to remove all of the body odor there. Hair traps odors. I've found that I can remove 80% of the hair and I still look like a regular guy. However, it's much easier to scrub the odor off with some soap in the shower. I use a body groomer shaver.


----------



## Shwagulous (Mar 12, 2012)

When I met my wife, I was in a body building phase. I shaved everything. At first she didn't really notice that my pits were shaved, and then she did, and then she got used to it. Now if I let my arm pit hair grow in, she says something about it. She likes me man-scaped. I prefer it too now. I don't shave per se. I just use hair clippers with no attachment.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

I shave my under arms once a week (takes a bit for my hair to sprout in that region). I'm a massage therapist and with me hovering over my clients, it keeps me fresh longer... since there's no extra hair for odor to cling to.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

that_girl said:


> If my husband shaved his armpit hair, I would wonder why.
> 
> I like armpit hair on men.


I like armpit hair on girls. I also like bush. I also like either one shaved. However, either one is just for girls.


----------



## Vflyer (Feb 12, 2012)

I shave my face/upper neck... period.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

My husband does maybe 5-6 times a year, mostly in the summer.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

I am not much on hair on my own body. I keep my head at about a 1/8", and I shave my beard outline, then keep the rest trimmed at 1/8". I also keep the boyz trimmed to 1/8". My wife trims the hair on my back down to 1/16". I wouldn't be against trimming my arm pits. But I don't think I could shave it off.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> I never want to be a hairy guy.... Just grosses me out! I shave the boyz, trim the lawn, and trim the pits. Trim the nostrils, pluck the ears and eyebrows. Shave the face.
> 
> Trying to figure out what to do with the chest.... Pluck some, as I only have hair around the nipples, and that's just too damn painful to pluck, so I pluck the stragglers that come in the middle and up toward each shoulder. I have trimmed the chest, but never shaved it.
> 
> Tell your hubby lots of guys manscape!


ew. Too much feminine side in you! 

lol.

To even pluck the ears and eyebrow? 
what a turn off. lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife has a habit of plucking

It's like giving her munchies to munch on, as if she has one, she can't stop...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

I love body hair on men. I wouldn't want my man to shave his pits or chest or anything like that.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> ew. Too much feminine side in you!
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...


you like the fuzzy ear look?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess if she wanted to lick my under arms I'd shave it for her but I think that would tickle.

in the summer I sometimes trim it.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I asked him if he would ever shave it and he said NO!, he trimmed it, and it looks good. I think that is the ticket!


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I trim mine fairly close to the skin. That's it. 
I'm a hairy guy anyway, and do a fair amount of manscaping. She doesn't mind the hair, except in my armpits, like the OP. I thinks its silly, but I trim it for her. 
Our physical relationship is very sporadic, so I don't want any excuses on her part that will keep her from me.


----------

